# Some of my pens



## fountainbel (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi all, 
Attached a few pictures from the first pens made by Conid.
Conid,a young design company - which name is derived from CONcept & IDeas- is a subsidiary of KOMEC HELSEN, a renowed Belgian mechanical machine design company & workshop. Equipped with the latest state of art CNC machines they decided to produce & commercialize my pens in small series 
Pens were made according my PF Tribute design ( see my drawing underneath the picture) 
One is a swirled yellow (amber like), second one is a grey marbled acrylic version. 
In HR there is a solid black& red/black striped version.
There is also a version in blue marbled celluloid.
I also attached 2 pictures of a "sleek" prototype version featuring 6 ink windows that I've just finished in my shop. Pens have the size of a MB 146 and are alternatively equipped with a "plunger fill" or "pump filling" system. 
Both versions hold 2.2 cm3 of ink. 
Note the new laser cut clip  with the Conid logo.
All metal parts are made from SS 316 stainless steel 
Nibs are 18K Bock screw-in nib assemblies.
Your comments, questions & thoughts on the design are very welcome.
Francis


----------



## rherrell (Sep 20, 2008)

WAAAAY over my head, Francis, but they sure are beautiful!:hypnotized:


----------



## rcflyer23 (Sep 20, 2008)

Those are some great looking pens.


----------



## altaciii (Sep 20, 2008)

Those are pretty nice.  But I gotta ask, are these pens handcrafted by you or am I to understand that these are mass produced pens.  I know that I have never had a mechanical drawing of what I'm about to turn and those do look high tech.  If your looking for a simple laymans opinion of how nice they are you certainly posted in the right place. Great job!


----------



## altaciii (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh, Yeah.  Welcome, from Texas.


----------



## fountainbel (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for the nice comments !



altaciii said:


> Those are pretty nice.  But I gotta ask, are these pens handcrafted by you or am I to understand that these are mass produced pens.


Hi Altacii,
I designed & made a small series of different prototype pen versions myself.
The "sleek" swirled HR pen shown is one of my prototypes
However the real fun for me is in designing, prototyping -in my shop- and fine tuning a pen, I really enjoy technical challenges.
Personally I'm not so much interested in making series & selling the pens, so I was happy CONID was interested to do so.
Besides the "plunger-fill & "pump fill" filling systems I designed & tested, I'm actually in the process of making a screw piston system in my shop. 
A new challenge which will hopefully give me a lot of satisfaction!
Francis


----------



## Ligget (Sep 20, 2008)

Fantastic pens!


----------



## TowMater (Sep 20, 2008)

Those are awesome Francis.

Congratulations, can't wait to see what is next.


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice, nice work.


----------



## papaturner (Sep 20, 2008)

I think awesome just about says it right. Welcome from Georgia.


----------



## dkarcher (Sep 20, 2008)

Awesome Pens!


----------



## bitshird (Sep 20, 2008)

Francis, from an engineering standpoint they are very nice, it's great to see someone get his ideas taken to a commercial level, your designs are simplistically elegant, congratulations, and welcome from Tennessee USA.


----------



## desertyellow (Sep 21, 2008)

Francis, 
Thank you for sharing you passion for great pens.
Welcome!
Congratulations on having CONID run with your design.
Looking forward to your further postings.


----------

